# Fall Wolves



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2013)

A nice photo I came across of wolves in the fall...

[h=2]Fall Wolves[/h]


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 14, 2013)

_That's a great photo SB love the eyes_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess the one with the blue eyes is a boy ..... and he's just been put in his place.  

Great photo.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 15, 2013)

That's just beautiful SB, a work of art. 

Speaking of eyes... I wish they 'shopped that 'eye' on the log out.  I keep seeing it as the wolf laying on a crocodile.


----------



## Anne (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh my, that does look like a crocodile!!!      Beautiful picture, Seabreeze!!  I always wanted a wolf for a pet, but....not a good idea.


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

You do some good stuff. What do you do it with?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2013)

drifter said:


> You do some good stuff. What do you do it with?



That's not one of the photos I took Drifter, it's from the internet, the link is above it.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

One of my dogs might be a cousin!  Not really, but he does have similar coloring. This was his puppy picture.   Def no wolf though.  Beautiful picture SB!



 He's about a year old in this one.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 31, 2013)

What kind of dogs are they TICA?  With a slightly finer snout that dark one would pass for a Red Kelpie.  They're lovely looking dogs.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

They were both rescues but are full brothers from the same litter.  As far as I know they are Shepherd/Lab cross although their grandmother was pure Chow.   The woman I got them from owned the mother dog and that lady's grandmother owned the chow so that part of their breeding is confirmed.  They think she got pregos by a lab but who knows.

I had only planned to get one puppy, but they were only 5 weeks old which is really young to be taken away from mom and I was concerned about the social skills with just one.  The woman was determined not to keep them so it was either me taking them or someone else.  They keep each other in line, but not great around other dogs yet so that is something I need to work on.

Sorry SeaBreeze - didn't mean to high jack your thread!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 31, 2013)

It was a lucky mix then, they look great dogs.

Here's the obligatory Kelpie pics.  See any likeness?


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, that does look like Digby.   Pointier snout and bigger ears, but really, really close!   Especially the first picture.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely doggies TICA! :love_heart:


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 31, 2013)

Love all the dogs and wolves. Dogs are the best things about this planet, for me anyway.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

My wolf/dog Choppers was the greatest.  Known people with full-blooded wolves and they are very interesting animals.  Much different than dogs.  They'll accept you as part of their pack but really don't seem to care what you think.


----------

